# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Help aub

## Mareen

Ik heb 3 weken geleden sex gehad met mijn vriend. niet veilig en ik slik geen pil (heel dom maar niks meer aan te doen). 3 dagen daarna moest ik ongesteld raken. dat is toen niet gebeurt. wel kreeg ik pijn in mijn onderbuik een heel onaangenaam gevoel. Ook had ik het gevoel dat mn buik opgezet is alsof ik heel veel had gedronken ofzo. ik had na 3 dagen last van witte afscheiding. toen heel licht roze en heel weinig. ik dacht dat ik ongesteld was maar dat was niet het geval. een week daarna werd ik wel gewoon ongesteld. maar toch ben ik niet helemaal gerust. dat afscheiding en die buikpijn zitten me niet lekker. zou het kunnen zijn dat ik zwanger ben ookal is hij niet klaargekomen (voorvocht misschien) en ben ik ongesteld geweest? 
groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Durf bijna niet op deze post te reageren  :Wink: 
Je schrijft dat je een week DAARNA wel gewoon ongesteld bent geworden, dus ik neem aan dat je dan gewoon gerust kunt zijn, hoor. Dat je nou een week later ongesteld bent geworden maakt niet uit hoor. Je bent het in ieder geval geworden, dat is het belangrijkst.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Helemaal met Deylanna eens. Je bent uiteindelijk wel ongesteld geworden, dus ook wat mij betreft niks om je zorgen over te maken. Witte afscheiding is heel normaal, zeker als je bijna ongesteld moet worden. Roze afscheiding betekent waarschijnlijk dat er wat bloed bij zat, ook heel normaal voor je menstruatie. Als je niet aan de pil bent, kan het voorkomen dat je menstruatie ooit wat eerder of later op gang komt, dus als ik jou was zou ik me niet te druk maken.

Xx

----------

